# One Morning When I Woke Up



## Volcano

*One Morning When I Woke Up, I Found X (female) Near Me*

*How do you say ?*


----------



## michael21

Ένα πρωί όταν ξύπνησα, βρήκα την Χ κοντά μου.


----------



## Volcano

*In greeklish please *


----------



## Agró

Volcano said:


> *In greeklish please *



Ena proí ótan ksípnisa, vríka tin X kondá mu.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Agró said:


> Ena proí ótan ksípnisa, vríka tin X *sto plevró/ sto plái / dípla *mu.


Minor correction, as the *yanımda* that seems to be in Volcano's mind translates as "by my side" in Greek


----------



## Volcano

ateaofimdomar said:


> Minor correction, as the *yanımda* that seems to be in Volcano's mind translates as "by my side" in Greek



*Yes yanımda, so which one should I say ?*


----------



## michael21

you can also say "*dípla mou"
*


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Volcano said:


> *Yes yanımda, so which one should I say ?*


You can choose between the three of them.


----------

